
Kim Dotcom reveals Mega will offer 50GB of free storage - MarlonPro
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/01/17/kim-dotcom-reveals-mega-will-offer-50gb-of-free-storage-hopes-to-offer-megaupload-data-transfer/
======
uvTwitch
They'll have their work cut out for them making a more compelling product than
dropbox.

------
bdcs
Any guesses on how payments will work?

~~~
evv
My guess? My hope? Bitcoin.

